# What is Your Order of Worship/Liturgy at the Church you Attend?



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

What is the Order of Worship at Your Church?

Here is ours:

*Morning Worship*​ *Call to Worship 
*Invocation
*Opening Hymn #76 _With Grateful Heart_
Pastoral Prayer 
Psalm 77:11-20 _The Lord’s Deeds I Remember Will_
Reading of the Scriptures 2 Samuel 1
Giving of Tithes and Offerings
*Doxology
Preaching of the Scriptures Ephesians 2:17-18
*Closing Hymn #335 _Abide With Me_
**Benediction*



*Evening Worship*​ *Call to Worship
*Invocation
*Opening Hymn #1 _All People That On Earth Do Dwell_
Pastoral Prayer
Psalm 3 _O Lord, How Are My Foes Increased!_
Reading of the Scriptures Revelation 16
Giving of Tithes and Offerings
*Gloria Patri
Preaching of the Scriptures Proverbs 3:1-12 
*Closing Hymn #567 _If Thou But Suffer_
*Benediction


----------



## KMK (May 30, 2009)

Scramble to get everything set up*
Song
Greeting
More Songs
Reading from the Psalter
Corporate Prayer
Sermon
Giving of tithes and offerings
Closing Song
Benediction (In a circle holding hands)
Scramble to get everything put away*


* Those of you who don't have your own building know what I mean.


----------



## ww (May 30, 2009)

*The Lord Calls Us To Worship*

*Salutation
*Call To Worship
*Hymn of Praise
Invocation

*Our Response to God's Call*

Responsive Reading
Silent Prayer of Confession and Repentance
Assurance of Pardon
Hymn of Thanksgiving
Pastoral Prayer
Presentation of Offerings

*The Lord Feeds Us From His Word*

*Hymn of Preparation
Scripture Reading
Sermon Title
*Hymn of Response

*We Are Dismissed With God's Blessing*

*Benediction
*Closing Hymn (Doxology)
Postlude

*Please Stand if you are Able


----------



## JBaldwin (May 30, 2009)

Prelude/meditation
Announcements
Call to Worship (from Scripture) 
Prayer
Songs of Praise
Confession of Sin
Intercessory Prayer
Songs of Preparation (for the Word)
Scripture Reading
Sermon
Song of Response
Offering (We don't take up a collection, but have boxes at the doors)
Benediction


We have the Lord's supper on the last Sunday of the month and on those days the Lord's supper comes after the sermon. 

We do not have an evening worship service. We have a small group Bible study where we ask questions and discuss the sermon from the morning.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 30, 2009)

KMK said:


> Scramble to get everything set up*
> ...
> Scramble to get everything put away*
> 
> * Those of you who don't have your own building know what I mean.



 Scramble to get everything set up 

Song
Greeting/announcement/Stump the Pastor (kids)
More songs
Corporate prayer and giving
Sermon
Closing song/prayer
Benediction

Scramble to get everything put away and cleaned up


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

*God Calls and Welcomes- We approach and Praise*

*Call to worship
*Pray for help to worship
*God's greeting us with His blessing
*We respond with a hymn

*God Convicts and Cleanses- We Confess and Rest*

God Announces His Law
We Confess Our Sin
God Announces His Gospel
*We Respond With Praise
*Doxology

*God Speaks Through His Word- We Trust and Obey*

God's Word is Preached
*We Respond With Hymn
We Rely Upon Him in Prayer....Pastoral Prayer and then the Lord's Prayer that the whole congregation does.
We Bring Him Our Offerings 
*Prayer of Dedication
*We Respond With Hymn

**God Commissions Us with His Blessing*

*congregation stands


----------



## Reepicheep (May 30, 2009)

Prelude 

*God Calls Us to Worship Him*

Choral Introit
Call to Worship 
Hymn of Adoration
Salutation and Responsive Scriptures
Prayer of Thanksgiving and Praise 
The Lord's Prayer

*God Graciously Renews Us in Christ*

Affirmation of Faith (or Confession of Faith) 
Confession of Sin (kneeling)
Assurance of Pardon 
Sacrament of Baptism (when the occasion arises)
Songs, Hymns, Spiritual Songs
Passing of the Peace
Pastoral Prayer (kneeling)
Tithes and Offerings

*God Instructs Us With His Word*

Scripture reading, Prayer for Illumination & Preaching of God's Word
Hymn of Response

*God Meets and Feeds Us at His Table*

Sacrament of Communion 
Hymn of Dedication (Deacon's Fund offering taken at this time first Sunday of month)

*God Blesses us and Sends Us Out*

Benediction
Dismissal Hymn
Postlude


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

Josh, 

Aren't the 10 commandments supposed to be after the Confession of Sin?

Or are you a Lutheran?


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

Joshua said:


> No, I'm not Lutheran rolleyes. I'm a Reformed Presbyterian. As for "supposed to" where might one gather that prescription? I believe in all three uses of the Law, one of which is the Third Use, that shows me the duties required of me toward and by God. It is _then_ how much I realize I haven't upheld those duties, and brought to a Confession of Sin (guided by the Pastor's prayer), followed by the Lord's Proclamation of Forgiveness (via the Pastor, again).



I was just noting the difference between Luther and Calvin's liturgy. That is the main one. Where the 10 Commandments are placed, Calvin's is after the Confession of sin, Luther's is before.


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Josh,
> 
> Aren't the 10 commandments supposed to be after the Confession of Sin?
> 
> Or are you a Lutheran?



I'm OPC and we do our Law before our confession which only makes sense. "If you don't know the law", then how can you confess. Not that we don't know the law, but it's suppose to show order.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Josh,
> ...



Those who are worshipping are Christians, who ought to know the law, Calvin's view was to confess sins, then be reminded what you have been commanded to do so you can go and follow (in Christ of Course).

I think the majority of churches follow what Josh has laid out. I just wanted to mention what Calvin did.


Also, I guess if you wanted to talk about order, then should the law come after the confession of sins?

The 10 Commandments were given in Exodus 20 after grace (after Israel was brought out of Egypt) --> see Exodus 19 - 20:1.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

I do, just making a point. 

Follow Calvin!!! Not Luther!!!


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Don't know what Calvin was thinking...would have to read his logic on the matter. We as Christians also know the Gospel but we go to hear it every Sunday again and again just like we need to hear the law again and again. Just because we know it doesn't mean we don't need to hear it over and over again. So without reading Calvin's logic on the matter, his logic doesn't make any sense... (Christians already know the law so they should repent first and then I will tell them the law for them to go carry out) the problem I see with this type of thinking is that it has left it in the hands of mankind to do sanctification. If we tell mankind the law and show mankind how they have failed and then require confession/repentance and then give them the Gospel, all is left in God's hands to work out sanctification. I don't think Scripture tells us to repent and then tells us what we are repenting of. Instead, it tells us God's law then tells us to repent and rely on Christ. My pastor shows us the law and how we have failed, we admit to our failings by repenting, and then he shows us the Gospels which saved us and forgives us of our sins.


----------



## Romans922 (May 30, 2009)

HA, you have won.


----------



## Poimen (May 30, 2009)

Liturgy of Grace Reformed Church of Leduc


----------



## historyb (May 30, 2009)

Let me see If I recall correctly, we go in sit down then we sing some songs, have announcements, sing more, offering, sing once more, preaching and one last song to round it off and then we go. I am amazed at the high liturgy some have, hopefully I don't make anyone mad when I say some of the order reminds me of my former "church"


----------



## raekwon (May 30, 2009)

We've done Law both before and after Confession (not on the same Sunday, of course) before, with adequate explanation of each tradition.

Anyway, here's how it generally goes on a typical Grace Central Sunday . . .

Call To Worship
Song of Praise

Corporate Confession of Sin & Silent Confession
Song of Repentance
Assurance of Pardon
Song of Thanksgiving

Collection of Tithes & Offerings
Announcements
Passing of the Peace

Preaching of the Word
Corporate Confession of Faith

Invitation to & Fencing of the Table
The Lord's Supper

Closing Song
Benediction

Here's a sample . . .
http://www.gracecentral.org/mediafiles/2009-01-26-order-of-worship.pdf
(We generally do Communion every week, but on that particular week, there we skipped it for some reason. Probably a congregational meeting after church.)


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 30, 2009)

Ours goes from beginning to end. 

LORD’s Day Service: 5/24/2009 

Entrance -- God Calls Us to Worship 
Prelude(silent preparation)

*Call to Worship: Isaiah 6:1-3
*Hymn of Praise: Trinity 87 (Holy, Holy, Holy) 

*Salutation & Responsive Scripture
Minister: He is risen!
People: He is risen indeed! Luke 24:6,34
Minister: In the Name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit!
People: Amen! Matthew 28:19
Minister: The Lord be with you!
People: And also with you! Ruth 2:4
Minister: Our help is in the Name of Yahweh,
People: Who made heaven and earth. Psalm 124:8

Purification -- We Confess Our Sins to God
Eternal God, in whom I live and move and have my being, my heavenly Father, your face is hidden from me because of my sins. Cleanse me, I pray, from all my offenses, and deliver me from proud thoughts and vain desires. Grant that I may, in lowli*ness and meekness, draw near to you. Confessing my faults and confiding in your grace, I look for your grace and mercy through Christ, your Son, our Lord. Amen! (Silent prayers)

Minister: Now lift up your heads and hear the good news! God, our heavenly Father, has had mercy on us. He has given His only Son to die for us, and for His sake forgives us of all our sins.

People: Thanks be to God! Our sins are forgiven in Jesus’ name. Amen. 

Ascension -- God Consecrates Us by His Word
*Hymn of Preparation: Psalter 99C (The LORD is King indeed!) 

*Prayer: O King of Glory, Lord of hosts, Who did ascend in triumph into Heaven, cause us also in heart and mind to ascend there and with You continually dwell. Leave us not comfortless, but fill us with the Spirit of Truth, promised of the Father. Make us to have always a devout will towards You and to serve Your Majesty with a pure heart; O Thou Who with the Father and the Holy Spirit, lives and reigns, ever one God, world without end. Amen!

*Lesson from the OT: Ezekiel 1:1--2:2
*Lesson from the NT: Revelation 4:1-11
Sermon: "The Pattern for Worship"
Tribute -- We Offer ourselves through Tithes 
*Hymn of Consecration: Trinity 219 (Blessing and honor and glory and power)
*Presentation & dedication of tithes and offerings

Prayers of the Church (specific requests & the Lord’s Prayer)

Peace -- We Commune with God
Sacrament of the Lord’s Supper: 1 Cor. 11:23-26
We confess our faith in the Triune, Incarnate God

*Hymn of Thanksgiving: Psalter 24C (The earth and the riches) 

Benediction -- God Commissions & Blesses Us
*The Lord's Commission of us: 1 Peter 3:15-16
*We receive God’s blessing, His good Word to us: Rev. 1:4-6
*We bless the Lord, lifting our hands and voices to Him: Gloria Patri

Threefold Amen & Postlude


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 30, 2009)

ThisWeeksBulletin - MIDLANE PARK PRESBYTERIAN CHURCH

Preparation for Worship
Call to Worship -- Psalm 41:3, 9-10
Prelude and Silent Prayer
Introit # 20 (1) -- "All People That on Earth Do Dwell"

Adoration of God
Invocation and the Lord's Prayer
Hymn # 97 -- "All Hail the Power of Jesus' Name"
Response from the Psalter -- Psalm 124:8
Speaker: Our help is in the name of the LORD!
People: Who made heaven and earth!

Confession of Sin
Call to Repentance: Proverbs 28:9
Prayer of Confession
Assurance of Pardon: Psalm 86:4-7
Gloria Patri

Response to God 
Confession of Faith ~ Shorter Catechism, Q. 29
Hymn # 89 -- "Our Great Savior"
Collection of Offerings
Anthem
Doxology

Means of Grace
Scripture Reading -- 1 Samuel 8:10-22
Prayer of Illumination
Sermon -- "Just How Bad Can a King Be?"
Prayer of Intercession

Response and Blessing
Hymn # 382 -- "Be Thou My Vision"
Benediction
Recessional -- "The Church's Doxology"


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2009)

Assuming that you all don't want the full 9 pages, here is the order of worship from our April 19th service:

Preparation for Worship - Congregational Singing - "The Strife is O'er, the Battle Done"
Call to Worship
Congregational Hymn - Now All the Vault of Heaven Resounds
Prayer of Adoration
Confession of Faith - the Apostle's Creed
Hymn of Praise - "Thine Be the Glory"
Baptisms (2nd & 3rd services)
Prayer for the Families
Song - "Spirit of the Living God, Fall Afresh on Me"
Confession of Sin (unison)
Private Confessions (silent)
Assurance 
Prayer of Intercession/Offertory Prayer
Offertory song (Solo first service, choir 2 & 3)
Greeting of Peace
Service of Friendship (shaking hands with your neighbors)
Recognition of Graduating Seniors
Scripture Reading
Sermon
Communion (First Service Only)
Closing Hymn "Worship Christ the LivingKing"
Benediction (Numbers 6:24-26)
Postlude


----------



## dannyhyde (May 30, 2009)

All of our bulletins (including morning and evening liturgies can be read here). Here is the liturgy for May 31, 2009:

*The Morning Liturgy*

_Entering God’s Presence_

_Matthew 28:19_
In the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit.
*Amen!*

CALL TO WORSHIP

PRAYER OF INVOCATION
Almighty God, unto whom all hearts are open, all desires known, and from whom no secrets are hid: cleanse the thoughts of our hearts by the inspiration of the Holy Spirit that we may perfectly love you, and worthily magnify your holy name, through Christ our Lord.
*Amen.*

GOD’S GREETING—Revelation 1:4–5

SONG OF THE MONTH—PSALM 122—With Joy and Gladness in My Soul (Psalter Hymnal 263)

READING OF THE LAW—Exodus 20:1–17 (New King James Version)
And God spoke all these words, saying, I am the LORD your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage. You shall have no other gods before Me.
*You shall not make for yourself a carved image—any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth; you shall not bow down to them nor serve them. For I, the LORD your God, am a jealous God, visiting the iniquity of the fathers upon the children to the third and fourth generations of those who hate Me, but showing mercy to thousands, to those who love Me and keep My commandments.*
You shall not take the name of the LORD your God in vain, for the LORD will not hold him guiltless who takes His name in vain.
*Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. Six days you shall labor and do all your work, but the seventh day is the Sabbath of the LORD your God. In it you shall do no work: you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your male servant, nor your female servant, nor your cattle, nor your stranger who is within your gates. For in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, the sea, and all that is in them, and rested the seventh day. Therefore the LORD blessed the Sabbath day and hallowed it.*
Honor your father and your mother, that your days may be long upon the land which the LORD your God is giving you.
*You shall not murder.*
You shall not commit adultery.
*You shall not steal.*
You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor.
*You shall not covet your neighbor’s house; you shall not covet your neighbor’s wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, nor anything that is your neighbor’s.*
If we say we have no sin, we deceive ourselves, and the truth is not in us. 1 John 1:8

CONFESSION OF SIN
Dearly loved brothers and sisters, we are called to examine ourselves in the light of God's Law. Let us go to God in confession:
*Our Father, we are sinful and you are holy. We recognize that we have heard in your Law difficult words, knowing how often we have offended you in thought, word and deed, not only by obvious violations, but by failing to conform to its perfect commands, by what we have done and by what we have left undone. There is nothing in us that gives us reason for hope, for where we thought we were well, we are sick in soul. Where we thought we were holy, we are in truth unholy and ungrateful. Our hearts are filled with the love of the world; our minds are dark and are assailed by doubts; our wills are too often given to selfishness and our bodies to laziness and unrighteousness. By sinning against our neighbors, we have also sinned against you, in whose image they were created. In this time of confession we bring you our particular sins.*
Our Father, although you are a holy God who cannot look upon sin, look upon Christ our Savior and forgive us for his sake. You have promised us that if we confess our sins, you are faithful and just to forgive us our sins and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. For if we do sin, we have an Advocate before your throne, Jesus Christ the Righteous, and he is the propitiation for our sins. Give us your pardon by your mercies, dear Father, for you have clothed us in Christ’s righteousness. We ask also that you would give us an increase of the grace of your Holy Spirit, so that we may learn the wisdom of your ways and walk in your holy paths, for your glory and the good of our neighbor. Amen.

PSALM 51:10–12—Create in Me a Clean Heart (sung a cappella)
*Create in me a clean heart, O God. And renew a right spirit within me. (2x)
Cast me not away from your presence, O LORD. And take not your Holy Spirit from me.
Restore unto me the joy of your salvation. And renew a right spirit within me.*

*DECLARATION OF FORGIVENESS

_The Word of God_

¶ Then is said responsively:
O LORD, open my lips.
*And my mouth shall show forth your praise!* Psalm 51:15
Praise the LORD.
*The LORD’s name be praised!* Psalm 135:1

*PSALM 145—O Lord, Thou Art My God and King (Psalter Hymnal 299:1–5)

*APOSTLES’ CREED
*I believe in God the Father, Almighty, Maker of heaven and earth.
And in Jesus Christ, His only begotten Son, our Lord; who was conceived by the Holy Spirit, born of the virgin Mary; suffered under Pontius Pilate; was crucified, dead, and buried; He descended into hell; the third day He rose again from the dead; He ascended into heaven, and sits at the right hand of God the Father Almighty; from there He shall come to judge the living and the dead.
I believe in the Holy Spirit; a holy catholic Church, the communion of saints; the forgiveness of sins; the resurrection of the body; and the life everlasting. Amen.*

MORNING PRAYER concluding with the Lord’s Prayer:
*Our Father, who art in heaven: hallowed be thy name; thy kingdom come; thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven; give us this day our daily bread; and forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors; and lead us not into temptation but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom, and the power, and the glory, forever. Amen.*

OFFERING

SCRIPTURE READING—Exodus 24:1–18 (English Standard Version)

SERMON—_The Old Covenant_

_The Lord’s Supper_

*PSALM 35—What Shall I Render to the Lord (Psalter Hymnal 230)

PREPARATION FOR THE LORD’S SUPPER
To all of you who have confessed your sins and affirmed your faith in Christ, the promise of Jesus is sure: “Whoever eats my body and drinks my blood has eternal life and will not come into condemnation.” For on the night in which our Lord was betrayed, he took bread; and when he had given thanks, he broke it, and said, “Take eat; this is my body, which is broken for you; do this in remembrance of me.” After the same manner also he took the cup, saying, “this cup is the new covenant in my blood; do this, as often as you drink it, in remembrance of me.” While remaining bread and wine, these sacred elements nevertheless become so united to the reality they signify that we do not doubt but joyfully believe that we receive in this meal nothing less than the crucified body and shed blood of our Lord Jesus Christ. For all who live in rebellion against God and unbelief, this holy food and drink will bring you only further condemnation. If you do not yet confess Jesus Christ and seek to live under his gracious reign, we ask you to abstain. But all who repent and believe are invited to this sacred meal not because you are worthy in yourself, but because you are clothed in Christ’s perfect righteousness. Do not allow the weakness of your faith or your failures in the Christian life to keep you from this table. For it is given to us because of our weakness and because of our failures, in order to increase our faith by feeding us with the body and blood of Jesus Christ. As the Word has promised us God’s favor, so also our Heavenly Father has added this confirmation of his unchangeable promise. So come, believing sinners, for the table is ready. “Taste and see that the Lord is good.”

PRAYER OF CONSECRATION
Let us pray: Almighty and everlasting God, who by the blood of your only begotten Son has secured for us a new and living way into the Holy of Holies, cleanse our minds and hearts by your Word and Spirit that we, your redeemed people, drawing close to you through this holy sacrament, may enjoy fellowship with the Holy Trinity through the body and blood of Christ our Savior. We know that our Ascended Savior does not live in temples made by hands, but is in heaven where he continues to intercede on our behalf. Through this sacrament, by Your own Word and Spirit, may these common elements be now set apart from ordinary use and through them may we be nourished with the body and blood of Christ.
*Amen.*

SURSUM CORDA
Let us now go to our Heavenly Table and receive the gift of God for our souls. By the promise of God this bread and wine are for us the body and blood of Christ. Lift up your hearts!
*We lift them up to the Lord!*

¶ Please come forward to receive from the hand of the minister the bread and wine (the center ring contains grape juice).
¶ We encourage your children to accompany you forward as a way of teaching them the importance of this sacrament.
¶ Please return to your seat and we will partake together as a one body.

THANKSGIVING PRAYER
Our Gracious Heavenly Father, we thank you for the blessing of this holy feast. Although we are unworthy to share this meal with you, it is by your invitation and dressed in Christ's righteousness that we have come boldly into the Holy of Holies. Instead of wrath, we have received your pardon; in the place of fear we have been given hope. Our High Priest and Mediator of the New Covenant has reconciled us to you and even now intercedes for us at your right hand. Please strengthen us by these gifts so that, relying only on your promise to save sinners who call on Jesus’ name, we may, by your Spirit, honor you with our souls and bodies, to the honor and glory of your holy name.
*Amen.*

*PSALM 23—The Lord’s My Shepherd (Psalter Hymnal 38)—sung a cappella, to the tune “Crimond”

_Sending Into the World_

*BENEDICTION—Numbers 6:24–26

*THE PASSING OF PEACE—Philippians 4:21


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 30, 2009)

The current order of worship I inherited: 

GOD CALLS US TO WORSHIP
* Call to worship 
* Opening Prayer 
WE OFFER OUR PRAISE 
* Hymn/Psalm
Responsive Reading 
* Hymn/Psalm
GOD PROCLAIMS HIS WORD 
Sermon Text 
Sermon 
WE RESPOND WITH PRAISE AND THANKSGIVING
* Hymn/Psalm
Congregational Prayer 
Offering 
* Hymn/Psalm
GOD SENDS US OUT TO SERVE 
* Benediction 
* Closing Hymn/Psalm 

I'll be tweaking it gradually. I'd like to add a Confession of Sin/Assurance of Pardon, reading of the Law, and replace the Responsive Reading with a systematic Scripture Reading.

I like having the pastoral prayer after the sermon, also a Calvin contribution. I appreciate praying the application of the sermon in the pastoral prayer.


----------



## Romans 8 Verse 28 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's the Order of Worship for our services on the Lord's day:

*FREE CHURCH ATLANTA
ORDER OF WORSHIP
THE LORD’S DAY, MAY 31, 2009*

*MORNING SERVICE, 11:00 A.M.*

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 146:1-6
To the tune St. Stephen, #126

*Prayer**

*Reading of God’s Word*
Jeremiah 31:1-34

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 146:7-10
To the tune Crediton, #45

*Reading of God’s Word*
John 17

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 116:1-6
To the tune Cunningham, #48

*Prayer**

*Preaching of God’s Word*
John 17:23
_Loved By God_
Rev. Warren Gardner

*Prayer**

*Singing of Praise**
Psalm 108:1-6
To the tune University, #141

*Benediction **

*Congregation Standing


*Note:* In between services we have a meal and fellowship together.


*FREE CHURCH ATLANTA
ORDER OF WORSHIP
THE LORD’S DAY, MAY 31, 2009*

*AFTERNOON SERVICE, 2:00 P.M.*

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 33:1-5
To the tune Irish, #77

*Prayer**

*Reading of God’s Word*
Ezekiel 14

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 18:20-27
To the tune St. Magnus, #119

*Reading of God’s Word*
1 Corinthians 10

*Singing of Praise*
Psalm 35:9-14
To the tune Evan, #59

*Prayer**

*Preaching of God’s Word*
1 Corinthians 8:12
_Guarding Our Brother’s Heart_
Rev. Warren Gardner

*Prayer**

*Singing of Praise**
Psalm 119:161-166 
To the tune Tallis, #138

*Benediction **

*Congregation Standing

We also fellowship and pray together after the 2 PM service.


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 21, 2009)

*AM Worship*
Responsive Call to Worship 
3 songs (typically praise songs- use of Sovereign Grace, Indellible Grace, and the Getty variety) 
OT Reading 
Confession 
1 Hymn 
Offertory
Doxology 
Prayer 
1 Psalm 
NT Reading 
Sermon 
Prayer 
Benediction 

*PM Worship* 
3 Psalms/Hymns 
Prayer
Sermon 
1 Psalm/Hymn 
Benediction 
Doxology


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 21, 2009)

I wasn't at church today as I was working. The bulletin is emailed to members in advance but I won't post the 20 pages here. This is our typical order of worship:

Welcome
*Call to Worship (Responsive)
* Opening psalms/hymns/songs of Praise (x 2)
*Invocation

Call to Confession
Corporate Confession of Sin
Silent Confession
*Assurance of Pardon
* Hymn of Response
*Prayer of Thanksgiving

Scripture Reading
-Response: Pastor: The grass withers and the flower fades
People: but the Word of our God will endure forever
Sermon
Prayer
Collection of Offerings
*Hymn of Response
*Apostle's Creed(sometimes we sing the Creed)
*Prayer of Intercession followed by Lord's Prayer

Words of Institution
Fencing of Table
Invitation to Table/Address to Communicants
Prayer
Distribution of Bread (Congregational Hymn/Psalm)
Distribution of the Cup (Congregational Hymn)
* Responsive Reading of Praise (usually from verses from Ps. 103 or 136)
*Prayer
*Doxology(hands raised)- usually acapella
*Three fold Amen
*Benediction(hands outstretched)
Announcements

*Congregation Standing


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 21, 2009)

From 21st June 2009

MORNING

✢Prelude and Preparation for Worship

*The LORD’s Greeting: Deut. 6:4-5; Ps. 124:8; Rom. 1:7b
Hear, O Israel: The LORD our God is one LORD: 
And thou shalt love the LORD thy God 
with all thine heart, and with all thy soul, 
and with all thy might.
_*Our help is in the name of the LORD, 
Who made heaven and earth.*_
Grace to you and peace from God our Father 
and the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.

*Hymn 66 _God Is Known among His People_ _(from Psalm 76) Lauda Anima (8.7.8.7.8.7.)_

*Prayer

*Assurance of Pardon Ps. 103:11-12

Psalm 100 (1st version) _Duke Street (LM)_

First Scripture Reading Deuteronomy 2:26-37

Psalm 46 _Tiverton (CM)_

Second Scripture Reading Acts 16-35-40

*Prayer

Sermon _Who Is Free?_

Prayer

Invitation to Give Deut. 16:17

*Hymn 68 _The Earth, with All That Dwell Therein_ _(from Psalm 24) London New (CM)_

*Benediction Num. 6:24-26


EVENING 

✢Preparation for Worship

*The LORD’s Greeting: Rom. 1:7b
Grace to you and peace from God our Father 
and the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.

*Psalm 130 _Martyrdom (CM)_

*Prayer

Psalm 67 (1st Version) _Selma (SM)_

First Scripture Reading Revelation 2:8-11

Psalm 23 _St. Columba (CM)_

Second Scripture Reading Psalm 20

*Prayer

Sermon _Anthem for a Day of Trouble_

*Prayer

*Psalm 20 _St. Anne (CM)_

*Benediction Rom. 15:13; 2 Cor. 13:14 

✢ Prepare your mind and heart to enter into the presences of Almighty God.	
* Congregation Standing (if able)

Hymns from Trinity Hymnal; Psalms from Scottish Psalter of 1650


----------



## Herald (Jun 21, 2009)

Prelude to worship:

Hymn #1

Hymn #2

Call to Worship (read from the Psalms)

Pastoral prayer

Call to repentance

Scripture reading (currently going through Romans)

Prayer of repentance

Hymn #3 and offering

Lord's Supper

Message


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 22, 2009)

Morning Worship June 21, 2009 A.D.

Call to Worship

*Prayer

Scripture Reading - [KJV]Deuteronomy 33:18-29[/KJV]

Psalm 100 (Old 100th, #10)

*Prayer

The Book of Philemon #5
The Request #3 - v. 18-21

*Prayer

*Psalm 112 (Gräfenberg, #70)

*Benediction

*Congregation Standing​


----------



## bisonrancher (Jun 22, 2009)

Parkland Reformed Church of Ponoka Lord’s Day: March 15, 2009 

“God is Spirit, and those who worship Him must worship in spirit and truth.” John 4:24.


10:00 AM Worship 

Pre-service Song: PH# 439 

Call to Worship 

Silent Prayer 

Ÿ Opening Hymn: PH# 327 

Ÿ Votum and Salutation 

Law 

Repentance and Assurance 

Hymn: PH# 406 

Congregational Prayer 

Scripture: Judges 20 

Ÿ Song of Preparation: PH# 124:1,5 

Text: Judges 20 

Sermon: Vengeance is Mine! 

Applicatory Prayer 

Ÿ Applicatory Hymn: PH# 370 

Offering: Mid-America Reformed Seminary 

· Benediction 

· Doxology: PH# 124:6 


2:30 PM Worship 

Pre-service Song: PH# 372 

Call to Worship 

Silent Prayer 

Ÿ Opening Hymn: PH# 179:1,2,4,5 

Ÿ Greeting 

Ÿ Confession of Faith: Apostles Creed 

Wisdom Reading : Psalm 62 

Hymn of Praise: PH# 110:1,3,5 

Congregational Prayer 

Scripture: Psalm 110 

Ÿ Hymn of Preparation: PH# 367 

Text: HC LD 19 

Sermon: Christ’s Heavenly Session! 

Theme: The Church Militant Rejoices in Christ’s Heavenly Session 

1. His Authority 

2. His Grace 

3. His Return In Judgment 

Applicatory Prayer 

Applicatory Hymn: PH# 368 

Offering: Pro Life (CASH ONLY!) 

Ÿ Benediction 

Ÿ Doxology: PH# 488 

· Indicates standing if able


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Jun 24, 2009)

It goes something like this I am not sure if I am using all the proper terms but this will give a fairly accurate order at least. 

Call to worship

Opening Prayer

Scripture Reading

Hymn Singing

Pre-Sermon Prayer

Sermon 

Post Sermon Prayer

Hymn Singing 

Lords Table (every Sunday)

Doxology

Benediction

Dismissal


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Jun 24, 2009)

Prelude
Welcome and Announcements
*Call to Worship
*Opening Prayer
*Opening Psalm of Praise
Invitation and Prayer of Confession 
Assurance of Pardon
*Gloria Patri 
*Affirmation of Faith (from Romans 8): 
Offering 
*Doxology 
Prayer of Dedication
Prayers of the People and the Lord’s Prayer
Hymn
Prayer for Illumination
Old Testament Reading 
New Testament Readings 
Sermon 
Invitation to Discipleship
*Sending Hymn: 
*Charge and Benediction


----------



## reformedminister (Jun 24, 2009)

We have two morning services, 8:00 and 10:30. I preach at the 8 o'clock every Lord's Day and this is the order of worship that we follow:

Prelude (We prepare ourselves in devout meditation and prayer)
Welcome and Announcements
*Call to Worship
*Opening Hymn
Invocation
Confession of Sin
Silent Meditation
Words of Assurance
The Lord's Prayer
*Gloria Patri
*Affirmation of Faith (usually the Apostles' Creed)
Scripture Lesson - Old Testament
*Psalm (Trinity Psalter)
Scripture Lesson - New Testament
Pastoral Prayer
Sermon (text taken from one of the Scripture Lessons)
*Offertory Hymn
*Doxology
The Lord's Supper (Every Lord's Day)
*Closing Hymn
*Benediction

(*All are invited to stand if they are able)


----------

